# Routing



## Susi123 (23. Mrz 2020)

Ich habe folgende vier Netze gegeben:
160.205.0.0  /24
160.205.1.0  /24
160.205.2.0  /24
160.205.3.0  /24

Ein Router soll diese vier Netze miteinander verbinden. Wie komme ich auf die IP-Adressen der Interfaces des Routers?


----------



## LimDul (23. Mrz 2020)

Der Router muss einfach nur aus jedem der Netze eine IP Adresse haben. Welche ist egal, da gibt es keine fixe Festlegung. (Oft hat er die .1, zumindest in privaten kleinen Netzwerken, aber das ist kein muss). Wichtig ist, dass die Clients im Netzt wissen, was der Router für eine IP hat (das kann per DHCP passieren und fest vorgeben werden)


----------



## Susi123 (24. Mrz 2020)

Also wäre folgende Antwort möglich?
160.205.0.1
160.205.1.1
160.205.2.1
160.205.3.1


----------



## kneitzel (24. Mrz 2020)

Ja, das wäre möglich. Hinten wäre statt der 1 aber jede Zahl möglich, die durch das Byte dargestellt werden kann - einzige Ausnahmen sind die 0 und 255, da diese eine besondere Funktion haben.

Die Bedeutung von
a.b.c.d/x ist ja:
a,b,c und d sind die Bytes einer Adresse.
x gibt an, wie viele bits der Adresse fix sind, also das Netz vorgeben. Bei 24 sind dies also 3 Byte. Die 160.205.0. (bzw. 160.205.1., ....) sind damit fest und das letzte Byte gibt dann die konkrete Adresse. Eine beliebige Adresse muss der Router haben, also etwas von 1-254, da 0 und 255 eine besondere Bedeutung haben.

Um das noch zu verdeutlichen, nehmen wir einfach noch zwei Beispiele:
160.205.0.0/25
Das bedeutet, dass 25 Bit fest sind. Also wenn man die Bits betrachtet, dann ist fest:
160: 1010 0000 (8 Bit)
205: 1100 1101 (8 Bit)
0: 0000 0000 (8 Bit)
0: 0xxx xxxx (1 Bit)
==> 25 bit sind fest. Die übrigen 7 bit können nun verwendet werden, d.h. das sind dann die Werte von 0 - 127. Die Werte aus den bits 0 und bits 1 sind aber wieder besondere Werte, d.h. 1-126 sind die Adressen, die verwendet werden können.

160.205.0.128/25
Das bedeutet, dass 25 Bit fest sind. Also wenn man die Bits betrachtet, dann ist fest:
160: 1010 0000 (8 Bit)
205: 1100 1101 (8 Bit)
0: 0000 0000 (8 Bit)
0: 1xxx xxxx (1 Bit)
==> 25 bit sind fest. Die übrigen 7 bit können nun verwendet werden, d.h. das sind dann die Werte von 128 - 255. Die Werte aus den bits 0 und bits 1 sind aber wieder besondere Werte, d.h. 129-254 sind die Adressen, die verwendet werden können.

Subnet-Maske ist dann übrigens die Zahl, die dann verwendet werden kann in einem logischen UND, um die Netzadresse zu bekommen. Das wäre also die Adresse, bei dem die "freien" Bits 0 sind.

Und das ist dann bei der Darstellung a.b.c.d/y einfach die Zahl mit y 1 und Rest 0.

Also bei /24: 255.255.255.0 (3*8 1er, Rest 0er)
Bei /25: 255.255.255.128 (3*8 +1 = 24 1er, Rest 0er)


----------



## Susi123 (24. Mrz 2020)

Dankeschön für die schnelle und sehr ausführliche Antwort. Jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden.


----------



## Susi123 (17. Apr 2020)

Wenn ich jetzt ein Paket an die Adresse 120.17.40.15 versenden möchte. Über welches Interface muss es verschickt werden?
Wie sieht es mit einem Paket aus, das an die Adresse 120.17.100.6 versendet werden muss?


----------



## kneitzel (17. Apr 2020)

Das kann mit den Informationen aus diesem Thread nicht gesagt werden. Das hängt von der Routing Tabelle ab und die kennen wir hier nicht.


----------



## Susi123 (17. Apr 2020)

Sorry die fehlt natürlich noch.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (17. Apr 2020)

Vielleicht wird es mit folgender Darstellung für die ersten beiden Zielnetze der Routingtabelle deutlicher:

```
<-----Netzwerk------>|<---Gerät---->
120.017.000.000 = 01111000.00010001.000|00000.00000000 Network Destination 1
255.255.224.000 = 11111111.11111111.111|00000.00000000 Subnetzmaske definiert Netzwerkteil (19 Bit) und Geräteteil (13 Bit) der Adresse
120.017.040.015 = 01111000.00010001.001|01000.00001111 Empfänger 1 (Netzwerkteil passt nicht zu Network Destination 1)
120.017.100.006 = 01111000.00010001.011|00100.00000110 Empfänger 2 (Netzwerkteil passt nicht zu Network Destination 1)

                  <-----Netzwerk------>|<---Gerät---->
120.017.032.000 = 01111000.00010001.001|00000.00000000 Network Destination 2
255.255.224.000 = 11111111.11111111.111|00000.00000000 Subnetzmaske definiert Netzwerkteil (19 Bit) und Geräteteil (13 Bit) der Adresse
120.017.040.015 = 01111000.00010001.001|01000.00001111 Empfänger 1 (Netzwerkteil passt zu Network Destination 2)
120.017.100.006 = 01111000.00010001.011|00100.00000110 Empfänger 2 (Netzwerkteil passt nicht zu Network Destination 2)
```


----------



## Susi123 (18. Apr 2020)

Vielen Dank.
So habe ich es glaube ich verstanden. Damit wird ein Paket an die Adresse 120.17.40.15 versenden möchte über Interface 120.17.32.1 gesendet. 
Das Paket an die Adresse 120.17.100.6 wird über Interface 11.0.0.2 gesendet, was der Default Route entspricht.

Stimmt das so?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (18. Apr 2020)

Susi123 hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt das so?


Ja, das stimmt.


----------

